# 5 loại kem dưỡng được bác sĩ da liễu khuyên dùng có giá dưới 500.000VNĐ



## MoonLight

*Giá cả phải chăng, lại có khả năng dưỡng ẩm, chống lão hóa hiệu quả, đây đều là những loại kem dưỡng phổ biến được nhiều bác sĩ da liễu yêu thích.*

Kem dưỡng luôn là sản phẩm dưỡng da cơ bản giúp cung cấp dưỡng chất và duy trì làn da mịn màng. Đặc biệt khi các chị em bước vào giai đoạn lão hóa thì càng cần đến kem dưỡng da hơn nữa để giúp giữ ẩm và bổ sung thêm những dưỡng chất chuyên sâu nuôi dưỡng làn da. Trên thị trường hiện này cũng có rất nhiều dòng kem dưỡng khác nhau, nếu bạn đang phân vân không biết nên lựa chọn sản phẩm nào cho hợp ý thì đừng bỏ qua 5 loại kem dưỡng được các bác sĩ da liễu yêu thích dưới đây. Đặc biệt tất cả những sản phẩm này đều là sản phẩm bình dân có mức giá phải chăng dưới 500.000VNĐ.

*1. RoC Retinol Correxion Deep Wrinkle Anti-Aging Night Face Cream (Giá gốc: $18 ~ 420.000 VNĐ)*

*

*
​Có đến 3 vị bác sĩ da liễu đều cùng ngợi ca loại kem dưỡng này của ROC, hẳn điều này cũng đủ để bạn hiểu loại kem dưỡng này được yêu thích đến nhường nào. "_Nhờ thành phần retinol, sản phẩm này giúp kích thích da sản sinh collagen khi bạn đang ngủ_" - Bác sĩ Gohara, hiện đang công tác tại phòng khám Advanced DermCare khẳng định.

Và không chỉ có mình bác sĩ Gohara, bác sĩ Gary Goldenberg, là giám đốc phòng khám cùng tên cũng rất yêu thích loại kem dưỡng này. Bác sĩ Grry nói thêm: "_Sản phẩm này có giá thành hợp lí và có thành phần được đánh giá cao - retinol! Retinol là chìa khóa giúp chống lão hóa. Nó giúp làn da trông trẻ trung hơn và làm chậm sự xuất hiện của nếp nhăn_".

*

*
​Bác sĩ Jenna Queller, đang công tác tại phòng khám MFC Dermatology cũng khẳng định: "_Loại kem dưỡng ban đêm này giúp giảm nếp nhăn và chân chim, đem lại làn da mượt mà. Nó cũng có kết cấu lỏng và không gây nhờn dính khó chịu như một số loại kem dưỡng khác. Thành phần không chứa dầu và không gây mụn, nên có thể phù hợp với cả những người có làn da nhiều mụn_".

*2. Aquaphor Healing Ointment (Giá gốc: $4 ~ 95.000VNĐ)*

*

*
​Parvaneh Rafaeloff, bác sĩ đang làm việc tại Le Jolie Medi Spa, chia sẻ về sản phẩm giá rẻ nhưng vô cùng nổi tiếng này: "_Thuốc mỡ Aquaphor có công dụng thật tuyệt vời khi tạo ra một hàng rào bảo vệ cho da. Nó có khả năng dưỡng ẩm tuyệt vời, lại giúp bảo vệ và phục hồi, hạn chế da mất nước_".

*

*
​*3. CeraVe Skin Renewing Night Face Cream (Giá gốc: $19 ~ 442.000VNĐ)*
Đây cũng là loại kem dưỡng bình dân được rất nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp và các bác sĩ da liễu trên thế giới yêu thích. "_Tôi thích sản phẩm này bởi vì nó có thành phần chứa ceramide và peptide giúp dưỡng ẩm và phục hồi da tuyệt vời, có thể phù hợp với cả những ai có làn da nhạy cảm vì nó rất lành tính và không gây ra bất kỳ kích ứng nào_" - Bác sĩ Goldenberg chia sẻ.

*

*
​Bên cạnh đó "_Trong loại kem dưỡng này có chứa retinol giúp kích thích sản xuất collagen, làm mịn da, hạn chế nếp nhăn_" - bác sĩ Rivas, đang làm việc tại phòng khám Monica Halem phân tích. "_Bên cạnh đó, thành phần sản phẩm còn có axit hyaluronic giúp tăng khả năng dưỡng ẩm sâu và chống lão hóa hiệu quả_".

*4. Neutrogena Deep Moisture Night Cream (Giá gốc: $12 ~ 280.000VNĐ)*

*

*
​Bác sĩ Goldenberg chia sẻ thêm về 1 loại kem dưỡng khác mà ông yêu thích đó là kem dưỡng ẩm của Neutrogena: "_Sản phẩm này có giá cả phả chăng và có thành phần chứa vitamin D3 để giúp cân bằng lượng dầu của da. Nó cũng không gây mụn và có thể dùng cho tất cả các loại da_".

*5. Cetaphil Hydrating Night Cream (Giá gốc: $13 ~ 300.000VNĐ)*

*

*
​Dendy Engelman, bác sĩ thuộc Trung tâm phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ và da liễu cho biết: "_Axit hyaluronic được biết đến với khả năng giữ lượng nước gấp 1000 lần so với thể tích của nó, điều này giúp hoạt chất này trở thành 1 trong những thành phần dưỡng da thiết yếu giúp dưỡng ẩm và hạn chế da lão hoá. Ngoài thành phần chứa Axit hyaluronic, trong loại kem dưỡng này còn có nhiều loại vitamin và chiết xuất oliu giúp tăng khả năng dưỡng ẩm, và làm mềm da_".

_Nguồn: My Domaine_​


----------

